# Two parallel Honda EU2200i vs single generator?



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

So I already have a Honda EU2200i, but I suppose this question would be appropriate for any 2K inverter generator with parallel capability.

Are there any inherent advantages to buying a single 4000+ watt generator versus buying the EU2200ic _Companion_? Other than (not) dealing with multiple gas tanks and maintenance?

Even if I used Honda prices, a single EU3300iS is the same price, if not more, and less watts overall.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

A couple of years ago i purchased a pair of the EU2000 models plain and companion. Paired together i suppose i would be getting 3200-3600 watts. The big advantage i see is weight, i can move one at a time and only use one when I need too. I actually have only used one of the one time only. I powered it up using propane, i have a conversion, and ran it about six hours one afternoon to keep lights on. Much easier to carry from my storage shed to just outside the house than the 130 lbs of the EU3300is. I set both so I can use propane and also an extended run external gasoline tank . I also have a big EB11000 but don't care to have to drag it out and connect, although if weather is bad enough, hot enough i will connect so it will run the whole house heat pump. I have an inlet plug and a double throw disconnect switch to disconnect from utility and to feed from gen for the whole house. I think if i have to go an extended time with the big unit, i can hook refrigerator and freezer to the little ones and take some load off the big one.


----------

